# African sumac bowl



## Az Turnings (Mar 26, 2017)

well this bowl is a little different than the others. It looks interesting but probably isn't considered completed lol. @Nubsnstubs and I were just starting to take the tenon off then boom! All in all it was quite funny after realizing nobody was hurt

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

But I also noticed your steady rest, very cool, it just gave me some ideas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> But I also noticed your steady rest, very cool, it just gave me some ideas.


Well unfortunately I can't take credit for that! @Nubsnstubs made that on his own!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2017)

That's a shame... looks like it was going to be really nice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 26, 2017)

OUCH


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 26, 2017)

Darn that was a nice bowl. AS can be very hard and brittle when it's dry, did you get a catch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 26, 2017)

Yikes! I'd be changing my pants after that. Coulda been really bad if one of you was in the line of fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Darn that was a nice bowl. AS can be very hard and brittle when it's dry, did you get a catch?


No @Nubsnstubs got a heavy finger on the speed control

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 26, 2017)

glue it back together with black epoxy, sand/finish it and see what you've got. 
i'm not a purist so that look would intrigue me, but maybe not to others

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 26, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> glue it back together with black epoxy, sand/finish it and see what you've got.
> i'm not a purist so that look would intrigue me, but maybe not to others


I'll box up the little pieces I found and send them to ya if you'd like to

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 26, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> I'll box up the little pieces I found and send them to ya if you'd like to


will it fit in a LFRB


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 26, 2017)

i've always been into jigsaw puzzles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 26, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> will it fit in a LFRB


If you're seriously interested I'll go dumpster diving !


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 26, 2017)

yeah i'll take it, if it's close to all there


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 27, 2017)

Can't wait to see the outcome of this. I am in the Tom Smart corner, my pants would have needed changing also.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2017)

Scary -- glad nobody got hit.

How was the piece mounted when this happened? (Were you using Jerry's tailstock support?)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 27, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Scary -- glad nobody got hit.
> 
> How was the piece mounted when this happened? (Were you using Jerry's tailstock support?)


 I'll chime in, Duncan. Nope, not yet ready for the Tail Stock Steady. Had the rim chuck sized for the bowl rim, but was only about 3/32" deep on the grooves. I just got stupid, and instead of deepening the grooves to at least 1/4"-3/8" deep, I turned the speed up. Something that large did have some vibration, and the dimple formed at the beginning of this turning gave way at the live center (see the picture with the tenon, pic #6) from a combination of speed and vibration. When that bowl hit the floor, it sounded pretty much like a large caliber firearm going off inside a building. Now, I not only have to replace 4 acoustic tiles in the Woodcraft store, but I'm going to leave 3 large bowls there so Blake can choose one for his mom, who was to be the recipient of this bowl that I exploded. There will be no if's and's or butt's on this Blake. 
I hope something like this doesn't happen again in my lifetime. I'm too old to be getting hurt or hurting someone else. ......... 

Trev, I don't think there is enough to salvage. The pieces shown in the picture represents about half the bowl. The other pieces were in the neighborhood of 1" chunks, and scattered all over the shop. I'm sure they'll be picking up pieces for months, and that shop is clean. I have the piece with the tenon on it. It's 6" wide and 11" long1 1/4" thick at the tenon. .................... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 27, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll chime in, Duncan. Nope, not yet ready for the Tail Stock Steady. Had the rim chuck sized for the bowl rim, but was only about 3/32" deep on the grooves. I just got stupid, and instead of deepening the grooves to at least 1/4"-3/8" deep, I turned the speed up. Something that large did have some vibration, and the dimple formed at the beginning of this turning gave way at the live center (see the picture with the tenon, pic #6) from a combination of speed and vibration. When that bowl hit the floor, it sounded pretty much like a large caliber firearm going off inside a building. Now, I not only have to replace 4 acoustic tiles in the Woodcraft store, but I'm going to leave 3 large bowls there so Blake can choose one for his mom, who was to be the recipient of this bowl that I exploded. There will be no if's and's or butt's on this Blake.
> I hope something like this doesn't happen again in my lifetime. I'm too old to be getting hurt or hurting someone else. .........
> 
> Trev, I don't think there is enough to salvage. The pieces shown in the picture represents about half the bowl. The other pieces were in the neighborhood of 1" chunks, and scattered all over the shop. I'm sure they'll be picking up pieces for months, and that shop is clean. I have the piece with the tenon on it. It's 6" wide and 11" long1 1/4" thick at the tenon. .................... Jerry (in Tucson)


I was wondering when you were gonna hop on!  No need for replacing the bowl now I have a funny story to tell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Had the rim chuck sized for the bowl rim, but was only about 3/32" deep on the grooves.


I've made pencil lines deeper than that 

Seriously, though -- I'm glad the only damage was to the ceiling tiles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 27, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll chime in, Duncan. Nope, not yet ready for the Tail Stock Steady. Had the rim chuck sized for the bowl rim, but was only about 3/32" deep on the grooves. I just got stupid, and instead of deepening the grooves to at least 1/4"-3/8" deep, I turned the speed up. Something that large did have some vibration, and the dimple formed at the beginning of this turning gave way at the live center (see the picture with the tenon, pic #6) from a combination of speed and vibration. When that bowl hit the floor, it sounded pretty much like a large caliber firearm going off inside a building. Now, I not only have to replace 4 acoustic tiles in the Woodcraft store, but I'm going to leave 3 large bowls there so Blake can choose one for his mom, who was to be the recipient of this bowl that I exploded. There will be no if's and's or butt's on this Blake.
> I hope something like this doesn't happen again in my lifetime. I'm too old to be getting hurt or hurting someone else. .........
> 
> Trev, I don't think there is enough to salvage. The pieces shown in the picture represents about half the bowl. The other pieces were in the neighborhood of 1" chunks, and scattered all over the shop. I'm sure they'll be picking up pieces for months, and that shop is clean. I have the piece with the tenon on it. It's 6" wide and 11" long1 1/4" thick at the tenon. .................... Jerry (in Tucson)



no prob


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Suddenly all the little attic mouses at Woodcraft were shopping for new wardrobes!



 


Glad to hear you guys are all OK!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 28, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> I was wondering when you were gonna hop on!  No need for replacing the bowl now I have a funny story to tell!


Well, Blake, I was busy eating humble pie, and that took awhile. AS far as the bowl, I'm not giving it as a replacement. Consider it as a gift from a friend. I also don't like giving anyone anything unless they can have a choice, so that's why I'm leaving 3 for you to make your choice. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Suddenly all the little attic mouses at Woodcraft were shopping for new wardrobes!
> 
> View attachment 125345
> 
> ...


That a good one, Rocky.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, I was going to post a suit of armor for you and Blake to consider, but when the hamster popped up with the armor suit on it was entirely too good to pass on!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2017)

It's a guinea pig, lol. But whatever, still funny no matter what you call it.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey! You're right!!
Damn!! Wrong rodent!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Hey! You're right!!
> Damn!! Wrong rodent!


Hate it when that happens!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh dear! This is a good reminder that nature can fight back :D


----------



## Az Turnings (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok sorry I didn't get to this sooner but about 2 weeks ago jerry told me he had some bowls for me to choose from. My favorite was hands down this big ol mesquite he had. It was my favorite due to the bead he added on the rim. Jerry made a tool with does the whole bead which I thought was pretty neat! Just wanted to say thank you Jerry my mom loves the bowl and it's already being used! @Nubsnstubs

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a mighty fine looking bowl, Blake. I'm glad your mom likes it. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 13, 2017)

You sure make some purty firewood.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wth.....how did I miss this event?!
Since I missed it, I'll just use the smilies to sum up a post in order of happenings...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 13, 2017)

My guess would be too much bourbon, however it might have the weekend of the T-Rex convention and you were off skipping around the local convention center in T-Rex fashion singing Barney songs.


----------



## Diver Temple (May 23, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll chime in, Duncan. Nope, not yet ready for the Tail Stock Steady. Had the rim chuck sized for the bowl rim, but was only about 3/32" deep on the grooves. I just got stupid, and instead of deepening the grooves to at least 1/4"-3/8" deep, I turned the speed up. Something that large did have some vibration, and the dimple formed at the beginning of this turning gave way at the live center (see the picture with the tenon, pic #6) from a combination of speed and vibration. When that bowl hit the floor, it sounded pretty much like a large caliber firearm going off inside a building. Now, I not only have to replace 4 acoustic tiles in the Woodcraft store, but I'm going to leave 3 large bowls there so Blake can choose one for his mom, who was to be the recipient of this bowl that I exploded. There will be no if's and's or butt's on this Blake.
> I hope something like this doesn't happen again in my lifetime. I'm too old to be getting hurt or hurting someone else. .........
> 
> Trev, I don't think there is enough to salvage. The pieces shown in the picture represents about half the bowl. The other pieces were in the neighborhood of 1" chunks, and scattered all over the shop. I'm sure they'll be picking up pieces for months, and that shop is clean. I have the piece with the tenon on it. It's 6" wide and 11" long1 1/4" thick at the tenon. .................... Jerry (in Tucson)


Found it. That was a lot of energy on the loose, glad it turned out well for all, even though it didn't turn-out well for the bowl!


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2019)

So I take it the bike and the pickup won't be sitting in front of the lathe next time?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple (May 23, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> So I take it the bike and the pickup won't be sitting in front of the lathe next time?


 I will park the wife's car in between for a shield!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wade (Jun 6, 2019)

I'd like to rename this thread "Shrapnel Bowl"................... ... ... . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

